# Exporting a Car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## littlemilly (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Just want to clear up the confusion I have. I live in Dubai but my visa is Abu Dhabi thus when buying a car I have to export and register it in Abu Dhabi. I have read through loads of threads and info online and the procedure is either very hazy or changes frequently which confuses everyone so basically I am looking for the most up to date and recent information I can get.

I understand the procedure as in meet seller at RTA with relevant parework, get car tested, change ownership, get export certificate. Then I get confused. Can someone help me clarify the following:

- Can I have the car tested in Dubai for Abu Dhabi, Then bring the results and other paperwork (in a diff car) to Abu Dhabi and register the car without the need to bring the actual vehicle or have it put on a recovery lorry etc. ( I have been told this can be done)

Any body who can help out a very confused person would be greatly appreciated.

Also I called the RTA and they told me to call the relevant department in Abu Dhabi which I did and they did not know either!!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Maybe this is helpful. I found it using the search function on this forum.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/144098-buying-car-abu-dhabi.html


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

littlemilly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to clear up the confusion I have. I live in Dubai but my visa is Abu Dhabi thus when buying a car I have to export and register it in Abu Dhabi. I have read through loads of threads and info online and the procedure is either very hazy or changes frequently which confuses everyone so basically I am looking for the most up to date and recent information I can get.
> 
> ...


No you cannot have the process done in Dubai. It involves both Emirates. 

Did this recently. First part is correct. Once you have clear title on the vehicle you have options.

Have it transported to Abu Dhabi test centre, complete the local test and registration.

Drive the car yourself on export temporary plates ( stick on plastic ones) after taking insurance out. available at the RTA site and drive to the AD test centre yourself for testing etc. mine took half a day to complete the process including the drive. Very easy process if somewhat convoluted.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why do you need to have it regsitered in Abu Dhabi?
The UAE is one country - you can drive a car with a registration plate from any Emirate - in any Emirate.
The only time you would need to come to Dubai is once per year at registration time - and that is no real hardship!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JAngeles (Apr 23, 2015)

you can drive a car in Abu Dhabi which is registered in Dubai. Why would you export or whatever lol?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

JAngeles said:


> you can drive a car in Abu Dhabi which is registered in Dubai. Why would you export or whatever lol?


Work for me! 
Without great hassle you cannot get access for yourself and vehicle to many oil & gas sites unless you go through a great deal of paperwork and security each time. In the Emirate of AD unless you hold a work visa sponsorship and a vehicle registered in AD security clearance otherwise can take upwards of four days.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I have an Abu Dhabi visa for that exact purpose, for some reason with Abu Dhabi being slightly more militarised they are not keen on permitting dubai visa holders access to the oil and gas facility's or government buildings so getting a permit can take weeks. I was told by my HR team to have a car registered in Abu Dhabi to save myself the hassle


----------



## dbxwill (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't understand this thread. I have an Abu Dhabi visa. I live in Dubai. I bought my car in Dubai and it was originally registered (and two weeks ago, re-registered) in Dubai. Simple.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

As mentioned you dont need to re-register


----------



## MKA2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

*you can renew registration of Dubai car in Abu Dhabi as well.*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why do you need to have it regsitered in Abu Dhabi?
> The UAE is one country - you can drive a car with a registration plate from any Emirate - in any Emirate.
> The only time you would need to come to Dubai is once per year at registration time - and that is no real hardship!
> ...


------------------
one need not to go to Dubai for renewal it can be done in Abu Dhabi. I renewed my Dubai registered car in Abu Dhabi. you have to go to abu dhabi testing and registration section. get your car tested in abu dhabi, pay for renewal online and get your registration card delivered to you by courier.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MKA2015 said:


> ------------------
> one need not to go to Dubai for renewal it can be done in Abu Dhabi. I renewed my Dubai registered car in Abu Dhabi. you have to go to abu dhabi testing and registration section. get your car tested in abu dhabi, pay for renewal online and get your registration card delivered to you by courier.


So the ADNOC testing centers which test AD registered cars are authorised to give test results for Dubai cars as well?


----------

